# String Colors



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

does anyone have any good ideas about string/cable and serving colors for hunting?:thumbs_up


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I like yellow and black, or red and black


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Flo orange and black :wink:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah i was thinking something like moutainberry and grey with orange speckle. i just wanted to hear some other people opinions.:thumbs_up


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

flo. green and black, for me!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

personally, it depends on the bow, and the camo/color of the bow. I like a simple neon yellow with red for my xlr8 and I love the look of flame with gray on my blacked out monarch.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

black and yellow for me.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

black, red, and silver for me


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Flo. Orange and White with a white serving is my favorite. I also like Brown and Black.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah its for a x force so the camo is MOTS


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Even though I hunt with my bow more than anything I really like a Flo green and black string with all Flo green serving and it looks great, I also like a red and black string with red serving, also the same thing except orange.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> Even though I hunt with my bow more than anything I really like a Flo green and black string with all Flo green serving and it looks great, I also like a red and black string with red serving, also the same thing except orange.


i might just go with that red and black with red serving. I wonder what it would look like red and black with green serving i am thinking like a forest green. :thumbs_up


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> flo. green and black, for me!


me too :wink:


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

red and black for me.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

the more and more i think about red and black with forest green serving i actually think it would look pretty sweet:thumbs_up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> the more and more i think about red and black with forest green serving i actually think it would look pretty sweet:thumbs_up


Go for it! I think it would look awesome, definitely unique.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

flo green and dark green looks super cool!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

You can't go wrong with red and black.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> You can't go wrong with red and black.


true


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you want to go crazy (like flo/neon colors) or stick to something normal

I still like yellow and black or red and black, But you could go flo green and black or white.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i want it to be unique but at the same time not to bright cause i am going to be hunting with them


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I know someone who has red and black and it looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Brown and OD Green.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Flo orange and red speck with red halo on both my hunting rigs.


----------



## Jedanova (Jun 14, 2010)

Colors are nice and all, but what about just straight black?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Jedanova said:


> Colors are nice and all, but what about just straight black?


there is two reasons i don't go with just straight black first its just dull and boring and second is because i think it looks cheap but some people like it now that i think of it, it would look cool if you had just black string and cables with red serving:thumbs_up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I was actually thinking of going with a red and flo green string with green serving on the string and red serving on the cable for my Z7 so it would match the green dampers and match the red roller and piece of cam as well and along with the Z7 logo on the riser that has red in it.


----------

